# Multi Window



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

How can I edit the multi Window feature. I know it says edit and you can drag off an app but how do you put a different one on? And also how do you get the"tab"to stay on at all times. Mine always turns off eventually
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Headshots4life (Oct 3, 2012)

You cant put just any app in the multi window tray, it has to be multi window compatible. As for the tab, it goes away if you hold the back button down and visa versa.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright thanks. There's so many damn features on this phone I'm still trying to figure everything out. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

I find (note: I'm using Bean's ROM so might not be true for stock or other ROMs) That i can hit "Edit" at the bottom of the list and add other apps. 99% of my apps work split. Only ones that don't are typically full screen games and landscape only apps (again, typically games).

Also mighty useful for quick app switching.

EDIT: Also note that when I use edit, the app I'm dragging usually isn't the one that shows up in the menu. As if it is offset. What I do now is move 1 app, count the offset to the app that actually moves, and offset that many from the app I want to move.

If that doesn't make sense, please ask... It hardly makes sense to me and I wrote it. >.<


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Custom ROMs have the ability to add all apps. Stock does not.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I just found this out watching w.w josh dew. video on you tube. I really like the way jelly bomb looks with all that blue but I have to find an updated root manual for this Verizon beast

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

